
Airbnb Won’t Put a Roof Over the Heads of Nazis - georgecmu
http://gizmodo.com/airbnb-won-t-put-a-roof-over-the-heads-of-nazis-1797585928
======
patrickg_zill
"When through our background check processes or from input of our community we
identify and determine"

i.e. AirBNB is doxxing their user's political beliefs.

It certainly appears that AirBNB, acting as a broker of housing, is in
violation of California laws concerning discrimination:

[http://www.dca.ca.gov/publications/landlordbook/discriminati...](http://www.dca.ca.gov/publications/landlordbook/discrimination.shtml)

A landlord [this applies to brokers, etc. as well] cannot refuse to rent to a
tenant, or engage in any other type of discrimination, on the basis of group
characteristics specified by law that are not closely related to the
landlord’s business needs.

Complaints process, links, etc.: [http://www.dfeh.ca.gov/complaint-
process/](http://www.dfeh.ca.gov/complaint-process/)

